# 15 year old Border collie GSD mix



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

Our eldest pup may be nearing the end. She lost most of her sight and hearing last year and couple weeks ago we believe she tore some tendons in her right rear knee. We took her to the vet and they believe she did as well. The Vet and my family both agree she would probably not live long enough to get through the rehab of surgury. At her age the recovery time would be around 3 months just for the scar and tissue to rebuild and she would probably need physical therapy for months after that. I did the quality of life chart on here and I would say she scores above the 35. Mentaly she is still with it. I tought her motion commands last year when her hearing was going. She still obeys them when she can see them (well lit room, extra motions ect...) She gets around when she has to but both rear legs have been weak for years and the other has a hard time supporting her weight. Stairs are out of course and she can still go potty solo. We are struggling with how long to let her lay around.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

The only thing you might want to try to see is Adequan injections. 8 the first month, IM (2x/week). My vet lets me buy it from Foster/Smith and they inject for a low fee. It will show within that month if it's going to work. That and a Ruffwear webmaster harness or help em up harness...

If she's healthy otherwise, the rehab could still be done like underwater treadmill, or laser...PT vets are great. 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I injected Adequan injections myself.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You might try chiro & accupuncture -- this worked great for the late Barker Sisters.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

Most recent update. 
She seems to be using it a little more. Now that all the ice is gone it seems she has been able to not strain it when she went outside. We did up her glusomene and the pain meds seem to be helping. No where near 100% but she is mobile and seems to be feeling better. I still feel it is a matter of time.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

Amazingly she seems to have made a 100% comeback. she is walking pretty good. Even almost ran after her 2 year old GSD sister last night. I swear this dog has 9 lives. We were actually contemplating putter her to rest.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Glad she seems to be doing better!!


----------

